# How to download a Streamng video



## Charley (Jul 7, 2005)

This is a Tuturial on how to successfully and easily download streaming videos.

To use this Tutorial, you will need the two programs listed below, and access to the webpage the streaming video is displayed on or from.

1) NetTransport - a download program specifically designed for this purpose,
it allows fast and reliable downloading by making multiple connections to the
server hosting the stream, available at;

*www.xi-soft.com/default.htm

2) Mozilla Firefox - an excellent internet browser that you should be using anyway.

*www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

Method;

1. Open the page the video is displayed on

in the Firefox browser.

2. Rightclick on a blank space on that page near to the video display. Click on "View Page Info". Then click on the "Media" tab.
Scroll down the Media tab untill you see a media objecy of the type "Embed".
Select this object, and then copy the url of this object from the lower part of the window. The url will typically looking something like:

mms://somesite.com/media/abc.wmv
(where the stream is hosted by the website)

OR

mms://xx.server.com/media//full/abc.wmv?TOKENID=xx7X7JADh
(where the stream is hosted by a third party server)


3. Open NetTransport, click on the "Job" tab, and then click on "New Download".

4. In the "Add new download" window, paste the url you copied into the "url" box. Then, copy the url of the page the streaming video
was displayed on into the "Referrer" box (this is sent in the request to the server, making the server believe that the request
from the stream is in fact coming from the original web page, not your computer).
If the stream is hosted by the same website that allows
you to view the stream, (e.g in the Embedded url, the hostname is the name of the site, and not a third party server)
you may need to enter your username and password in the appropriate boxes in the "Add new download" window,
but I've seldom found this to be the case.

So, if the original webpage we had was:

*somesite.com/videos/abc.htm

and the embedded url we found was:

mms://xx.server.com/media/full/abc.wmv?TOKENID=xx7X7JADh


Now we're ready, just hit the "OK" button.

5. You can tweak the number of bots to use by right clicking in the "Course/Log" window and selecting "Increase" or "Decrease".
I find that about 5 gives me the best results, but find whatever works best for you. Be warned, some servers may have a maximum
number of connections per IP, so your connection might get cut off if you use lots of bots.

Other Notes;

"You do not have permission to access this file on this server": Sometimes, you will see this message if your download of a video stops mid-download. This is usually because the server hosting the streaming video uses a session ID in the url, which changes regularly to protect the video. For example, the url might change from:

"mms://xx.server.com/mediafull/abc.wmv?TOKENID=xx7X7JADh"

to:

"mms://xx.server.com/media/full/abc.wmv?TOKENID=92Cjj)9832"

If this happens, resuming your download is simple; just re-visit the original page and copy the new Embedded URL.

Proxies: NetTransport supports the use of proxies. To use this feature, just import a proxy list in the "Proxy" tab.
The use of proxies should hopefully be pretty self explanitory. Proxies can help with slow servers, or with servers
that allow only one connection per IP. However, be warned, if you have to enter your username and password to get the stream to download, don't use proxies
as the multiple connections will likely kill your user/pass.

Other Software: NetTransport beats the pants of other stream capture software.
By downloading directly from the source, you can download very high quality movies without any jerkiness,
even if you are on a slow connection (it'll just take longer). In my opinion, this
makes this method far superior to Programs like "Windows Media Recorder" and
similar, which simply save the stream as you download it manually, meaning if you
have a relatively slow connection, high-def movies will be extremely jerky.

Source - *www.xboard.us/bbb/showthread.php?t=9893


----------



## super_i_man (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the info, nicly writen consise and clear


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 23, 2005)

Works with FDM fine.... thx 4 info.


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 8, 2010)

Not able to find any embed link...just .swf


----------



## sudipapd (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi 2 all....

  there is a simple solution - 

               install a firefox plugin  named downloadhelper from www.downloadhelper.net [or search for it in google]....it will download any vdo [streaming also] with pause & resume support.   try this n i think u'll like it very much. 

               u can download vdos from any site [like youtube, metcafe, youporn etc.]


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 2, 2010)

Its better to use Jdownloader or Orbit (simple ,fast and easy and sensible when multiple downloading is done)


----------



## ramprasad (May 7, 2010)

Good option.. 
I use Internet Download Manager (IDM) where a pop up appears when you hover on a flv/wmv and just choose the download option...


----------

